
Customer support: failure is not an option - csomar
https://blog.coinbase.com/customer-support-failure-is-not-an-option-da06fbe3edda
======
Covzire
Good, now maybe my month old support ticket will get a response soon for a bit
of money they have stuck "pending" in their system.

~~~
kombucha2
Same here buddy.

